# My Carnivorous Plant So far



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Dollar Tree has some pretty good stuff right now for dark greenery.

I've been wanting to do evil plants for some time now. I have a few but this year I think I'm shooting for a bigger overall dark plant theme.

My Stuff:










My Plant So Far Side View:










Front View:










I think I'm going to try to get an evil conservatory vibe in my dining room for the annual Halloween party this year. This is another step toward my main goal.

I'm also trying to figure out a way to do a Triffid type plant using a large pot, pool noodle, and lots of fake greenery. 
I'll post a how to later on.

Thanks for viewing : )


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great so far - well done!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job, keep us posted


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good so far. Looking forward to seeing the completion. I've been wanting to do one or two of these.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the movie Little Shop of Horrors so can't wait to see what you will be doing with this plant!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! Nice job, this is looking good...what kind of teeth is he/she going to have? Any bloody fingers going to be hanging out of it's lips?
P.S. Don't you just LOVE The Dollar Tree???


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pumpkin5, I was planning on using toothpicks, cut down to size and painted white carefully put into the layer of Celluclay on the gums, so they don't come out. I used them another time here:










But the teeth on Lola (my plant) will be closer together and smaller. Like 1000 tiny needles at least that's my plan : )

I haven't planned on any severed fingers or the like as of now, but you never know how I'll end up displaying her.

I'm glad so many people like my new plant addition. I'll definitely post the progress on Lola, and maybe a how to.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

spookymulder76 said:


> Pumpkin5, I was planning on using toothpicks, cut down to size and painted white carefully put into the layer of Celluclay on the gums, so they don't come out. I used them another time her


Try white golf tees for teeth. Snap the head off, jam the tee in


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Also SpookyM you can always use Sculpty, that works great and you can make the teeth any way you want them, sharp, jagged, planty. Devil's Chariot has a nice tutorial on making those.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I see tested the toothpick teeth and did not like it at all.
I picked up some golf tees while out shopping and may try that.
I don't know if I want to use sculpy but may end up doing that before
It's over. 
: )


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Chopped off, plastic fork tines work well for teeth, but you may want bigger teeth to keep the scale right.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Aww. They're both so cute!!


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lola is finished!
I may put up a how to if anyone is interested. 
: )



















I ended up getting some terracotta craft paint and repainting over the already terracotta pot but it looks really good I think, I tried to make it look aged and interesting. 
Overall I'm pleased with it, can't wait to start on the next project : )


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You ought to be pleased with it... It's a fine piece!! I love it. It looks cute and menacing.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That would home decor at my house!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great! Love the teeth!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lola is very pretty and actually looks innocent in spite of the teeth


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Love this lady - also the mohican that it looks like she has


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like Lola! What did you decide to make the teeth with?


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone on the compliments! :jol:
Copchick, I decided to use golf tees and they worked out very well. 
I cut the tops off with a wire cutter and stuck them right in. 
Thanks out to Lord Homicide for the idea :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lola got it going on! She Rocks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

spookymulder76 said:


> Copchick, I decided to use golf tees and they worked out very well.
> I cut the tops off with a wire cutter and stuck them right in.
> Thanks out to Lord Homicide for the idea :biggrinkin:


:jol:Well it turned out great SM...but sculpty would have been BETTER...just saying......(can't believe you listened to LordH over me....ahhh...well....)


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

> :jol:Well it turned out great SM...but sculpty would have been BETTER...just saying......(can't believe you listened to LordH over me....ahhh...well....)


Thanks for the compliment Pumpkin5 

It's a great idea and would have given her a more custom look,
but I chose the easier of the two, I can be kind of lazy sometimes 

And you never know, I might decide to revamp her one day (pun intended) and add some Sculpey teeth.
I'm a loose cannon like that 

Thanks again!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome prop! I've always wanted to do something like this!


----------

